# How to stay away from your Dual



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

There's this guy I met, he's my dual. I have no idea why but for some reason I'm drawn to this person. I really, really, really don't want to make the relationship more than friends, but I know it will go there if I don't stay away from him. Is there any way to get over your dual, or have some sort of resistance to not become more than friends? cause I really am not ready for any type of relationship. 
help?


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Your question is about relationships, not socionics.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

behave like you're friends only, and if any confusion arises let him know openly that this is only what you want


----------



## Zen (Nov 10, 2012)

Just because someone is your dual doesn't mean you are magically damned to fall in love with them. There's much more to people than a socionic type. If you actually like him for him and not just because you have no type conflict then no idea why you would avoid a relationship to begin with. Either way, staying a way from a relationship is a simple as deciding that you don't want a relationship. Which you seem to have already done.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Tell him straight to his face, "I don't ever want to have sex with you or take this anywhere passed simple friendship, and if that happens I will be seriously dissappointed and disgusted with myself." That should turn him off.....just don't ever wear skimpy clothing around him, because at that point he just won't care about anything other than what his hormones are trying to persuade him into pursuing :kitteh:


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Just say no. Or go with it and have fun. You might be ready for it (maybe even only with a dual) but not realize.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Mitri said:


> Just because someone is your dual doesn't mean you are magically damned to fall in love with them. There's much more to people than a socionic type. If you actually like him for him and not just because you have no type conflict then no idea why you would avoid a relationship to begin with. Either way, staying a way from a relationship is a simple as deciding that you don't want a relationship. Which you seem to have already done.


I generally agree with this, with one exception. There are plenty of reasons one might choose not to date someone to whom they are attracted. Could be timing, could be values, could be anything, really.


----------



## ReflecTcelfeR (Jul 28, 2011)

He must be ugly.


----------



## TheRevaN (Mar 15, 2012)

Actually you seem to WANT a relationship with him, but you are also afraid of one, so I think your question is " What to do not to screw it up?" which deserves a whole other topic or a conversation with your best-friend


----------

